
Is CoreOS still working on Torus - tototorus
https://github.com/coreos/torus
======
philips
See the project status posted in Feb. 2017:
[https://github.com/coreos/torus#project-
status](https://github.com/coreos/torus#project-status)

tl;dr no further work has gone into the project.

